
Web Developer Checklist - mboroi
http://webdevchecklist.com/
======
CM30
Google Page Speed score of 90+?

That's a pretty hard difficult to reach for a lot of websites. I mean, I don't
think I've ever seen a single popular or large site out there actually reach
it. Only site I entered that passed that test was Hacker News! And that was
just barely.

A lot of the other checks seem like no one ever bothers with them either. Is
that a good thing? Probably not, but 90+% of the internet would fail HTML or
CSS validation.

------
xufi
Nice. Pretty sure I need to improve on some of these

------
dontscale
It's good sauce

